# Wir werden fälschlicherweise ignoriert!



## Davatar (2. Februar 2010)

Hallösche

Ich wollte eben grad nen Kommentar bei Thoors Profil hinterlassen, dann kam allerdings die Nachricht "Du wirst von *Thoor* ignoriert und kannst keinen Kommentar hinterlassen". Das stimmt aber definitiv nicht, bzw bin ich mir 100%ig sicher, dass er mich nicht auf Ignore gepackt hat. Also wollte ich Alkopopsteuer schreiben er solle Thoor sagen er soll das mal überprüfen. Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass Alkopopsteuer scheinbar das selbe Problem mit LordOfDemons hat. Das kann so auch definitiv nicht sein.
Sorry fürs Namecalling, aber anders kann ich ja nicht erklären worums geht...
Könnt Ihr bitte überprüfen wo da der Fehler liegt? Ich möcht ehrlich gesagt nicht von den Leuten ignoriert werden (oder umgekehrt), von denen ich im Forum am meisten halte...

Dankeschön!


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2010)

Hab Thoor mal ne Mail geschickt.

In Zukunft kannst so sachen auch per Reportsystem melden. Dann siehts nich gleich jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sofern erwünscht)


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2010)

Ok, das Problem ist ja aber dass er das nicht selbst gemacht hat, sondern dass das automatisch passiert ist. Werd das aber das nächste Mal per Mail machen, versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (2. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok, das Problem ist ja aber dass er das nicht selbst gemacht hat, sondern dass das automatisch passiert ist.


Tjaja, mit dem neuen Design hat Buffed auch Int +100% erhalten - das System kann jetzt entscheiden, was gut ist und was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2010)

Ok so wies scheint gibts dieses Problem auf die Kommentare bezogen häufiger. Ich hab das jetzt auch noch woanders entdeckt. Lustigerweise kann ich der Person nachwievor Nachrichten schicken, aber einfach keinen Kommentar hinterlassen. Insofern gibts da wohl einfach nur nen Fehler bei der Kommentar-Funktion.

@Nira: Aber dann wüsste es doch, wie wertvoll meine Beiträge sind


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Februar 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRY Zwilling =( Muss irgend nen Bug sein ich würd doch nie meine gute Hälfte ignorieren >.>

BTW @Buffed: ich hät gern so n Smiley mit nem herzchen und nem cookie, ihr wisst schon :<

/e ich hab dich nicht drauf =( weil ich seh ja was du schreibst undso >.>


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2010)

Hallo!

Der Monat ist durch und der Fehler tritt leider immernoch nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So kann ich meinem Zwillingsbruder keine Kommentare hinterlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist der Bug bekannt und wird blizzardmässig überprüft oder ist das gar nie zu Zam & Co durchgedrungen?


Davatar


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2010)

Habt ihr schonmal hier rein geschaut? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=members&area=ignoredusers


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2010)

Wunderbar. Noxiel hat gesagt ich soll hier reingucken. So. Alles durchgelesen. Bin immernoch so dämlich wie vorher. Also manchmal fehlt es den Mods auch echt an Hirn -_-*


----------



## Lillyan (22. April 2010)

Er hat die PN zudem auch weitergeleitet, die du ihm geschickt hast... ich würde an deiner Stelle den Mund nicht so weit aufreißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. April 2010)

Jaja Undank ist der Welten Lohn.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

Dracun und ich haben auch das problem ich will ihm n kommentar hinterlassen aber er ignoriert mich was aber ned sein kann er hat auch schon überall gesucht und mich nicht auf der ignoliste gefunden :<

jemand ne idee?


----------



## Dracun (6. August 2010)

Gibts dazu eigentlich mittlerweile wat neues zu?


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2010)

/push in der hoffnung das sich was tut


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2010)

Ich sehs einfach nicht.... Ihr habt Euch beide nicht auf Ignore..auch nicht als "Datenbank-Resteintrag".


----------



## LordofDemons (14. August 2010)

grad wieder ausprobiert 

Du wirst von *Dracun* ignoriert und kannst keinen Kommentar hinterlassen.

Q.Q 

das is so gemein


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2010)

Ich werd von ihm komischerweise auch ignoriert *g*


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich werd von ihm komischerweise auch ignoriert *g*



Same here...

Also irgendwie ist da nen Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (14. August 2010)

hehe ... ich bin der Ignoriator  ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da is wohl die Dunkle Macht stark in mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich werd von ihm komischerweise auch ignoriert *g*



Ich auch oO


----------



## Tabuno (14. August 2010)

Tja, Permabanns haben einen Nebeneffekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Ich werd übrigens auch von dir ignoriert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich das erst Montag checken, aber das hat mir grad keine Ruhe gelassen. Das gute zuerst: Es ist repariert | Das Schlechte: Es war ein globaler Bug

Hatte ein User eine aktive Ignore-Liste, konnte kein Besucher mehr in dessen Profil Kommentare hinterlassen, weil das zuständige Script nur geschaut hat, ob überhaupt etwas in der Ignore-Liste stand, aber nicht ob der Besucher dazu gehörte *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (14. August 2010)

ich hab euch alle nicht igonriert ich liebe euch doch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Zam dankeschön vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: tabuno bei dir wars kein bug bei dir war das system so schlau vorherzusehn wer schreiben darf und wer nicht hahahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

